# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  M3D The Micro, Had The Most Successful Kickstarter Launch Ever

## Larry

It appears that the M3D, The Micro 3D printer has had the best launch in the history of Kickstarter.  Sure, there have been other Kickstarter campaigns reach their goal within the first hour of launching, but this was different.  M3D set a very respected goal of $50,000, and managed to break that goal in just over 11 minutes from the launch time.  That is incredible.  The company did have a lot of hype leading up to its campaign, but 11 minutes?

Here we are less that 12 hours from their launch and they have already raised over half a million dollars from close to 2000 different people.  The Micro seems to be an incredible device, but no one could have predicted the pent up demand for a low cost, decent quality FDM printer.  Congrats to all those involved!  I look forward to seeing just how many of these things they will sell.  There will be a huge number of new faces within the 3D printing/maker community after these things ship, that's for sure!

Have you backed this project?  Let's hear

----------


## RAMTechRob

I have mine coming.

----------

